# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ

## teodor

Καταρχην γεια σας και μπραβο για το forum που κανατε :)..λοιπον,για εμενα ολα αρχισαν οταν μια μερα στιν δουλεια με πιασανε ζαλαδες,πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και απο οτι ειπαν ολα καλα.εγω δεν ενιωθα καλα και αρχισαν να μου μπαινουν ιδεες οτι κατι κακο εχω,οι ζαλαδες ηρθαν και παλι....ξανα παλι νοσοκομειο και τελικα μου λενε ευθειασμος αυχενα.κανο λοιπον θεραπειες με χαπια και φυσικοθεραπειες και κατι σαν να παει καλητερα,αλλα μεσα στο μυαλο μου γυρναει συνεχεια οτι κατι εχω και οι κακες σκεψεις με εχουν κυριεψει.εκανα αξονικη αυχενα και εδειξε οτι ο δισκος στον Α3 ειναι λιγο μετατοπισμενος,αφτο εμενα δεν μου εφτασε και πιγα εκανα μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι γιατι σθν ολα τα αλλα εχω και ενα περιεργο σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι πανο και πισω...τελικα η μαγνητικη εδειξε οτι εχω ιχμοριτιδα και τιποτα αλλο, απο τοτε για λιγες μερες ενιωθα καλητερα μεχρι που παλι εμφανιστικαν ζαλαδες,ασταθεια, κομαρες στα ποδια,σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι,εμβοες στα αυτια,καποια διαταραχη στο στομαχι και βαρια τα ματια μου,,η διαθεση μου αλαζει εκατο φορες τιν μερα και καποιες μερες νιωθω καλα αλλα και παλι ολα γυρνανε εκει οπου ηταν.....γενικα καθε μερα νιωθω χαλια....και ολα αυτα τωρα ειναι σε μια χρονικι περιοδο ενος ετους...εδω θελω να ρωρησο,ειναι κανενας που εχει τα ιδια συμπτωματα?λετε να οφειλοντε ολα αυτα σε ψυχοσωματικα?δεν τιν παλεβο αλλο.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!

----------


## Arsi

Γεια σου teodor :)
Είναι φυσιολογικό αφού δεν αισθάνεσαι υγιής να είναι παράξενη η ψυχολογία σου και ειδικά αν αιωρείται το θέμα σχετικά με το τι σου συμβαίνει.
Για μένα, μόνο μια λύση υπάρχει. Να κατατοπιστείς απ'τους γιατρούς, ούτε από ίντερνετ, ούτε από αλλού.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ψυχοσωματικά, μπορεί και όχι, 
οι γιατροί τι σου είπαν?????

----------


## Lacrymosa

teodor γεια !!
καταρχην σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις συνηθως κανεις πρωτα εξετασεις αιματος, μαγνητικες, υπερηχους, καρδιογραφημα κ ο,τι σου πουν τελοσπαντων οι γιατροι ωστε να δεις αν εχεις κατι οργανικο...
αν εχει αποκλειστει αυτος ο παραγοντας, κοιτας το ψυχολογικο κομματι, μπορει τα συμπτωματα αυτα να προκυπτουν λογω ενονου αγχους η πιεσης απο καποια στρεσογονα γεγονοτα..
γενικα το σωμα κ το πνευμα αλληλεπιδρουν μεταξυ τους, οποτε αν κατι συμβει στο ενα μπορει να επηρεασει το αλλο κ αντιστροφα..
σε καθε περιπτωση παντως, πρεπει να απαυθυνθεις σε καποιο γιατρο κ σε ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας αν θες για να διαπιστωσεις αμα οφειλεται κατι στο αγχος, κατα ποσο παιζει αυτη η πιθανοτητα, κ να προσπαθησεις επειτα να το διευθετησεις...
ειχα κ εχω ψυχοσωματικα λογω εντονου αγχους , τα οποια χειροτερευουν οταν ανακυπτει κατι δυσαρεστο η αγχωτικο... σε σχεση με παλιοτερα ομως ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα οσον αφορα το θεμα του αγχους κ της διαταραχης πανικου...
κοιταξε το παντως αν σε ταλαιπωρει , μην το αφηνεις ετσι..

----------


## teodor

εκανα εξετασεις αιματος 4 φορες τους τελευταιου5 μηνες,εκανα μαγνητικη στο κεφαλη,πηγα σε ορλ,παθολογο,νευρολογο,ορθ παιδικο,οφθαλμιατρο και ο μονος που βρηκε κατι ειναι ο ορθοπαιδικος(τον μετατοπισμενο δισκο στον αυχενα) ολοι οι αλλοι με ωρισκουν μια χαρα και συν ολα τα αλλα εχς κανει πολλες ακτινογραφιες και αξονικες.. η αληθεια ειναι οτι διαωαζω πολι στο ιντερνετ για διαφορα τετοια και τα εχω παιξει τελειος

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εκανα εξετασεις αιματος 4 φορες τους τελευταιου5 μηνες, εκανα μαγνητικη στο κεφαλη, πηγα σε ορλ ,παθολογο, νευρολογο, ορθοπαιδικο, οφθαλμιατρο και ο μονος που βρηκε κατι ειναι ο ορθοπαιδικος (τον μετατοπισμενο δισκο στον αυχενα) ολοι οι αλλοι με ωρισκουν μια χαρα και συν ολα τα αλλα εχς κανει πολλες ακτινογραφιες και αξονικες.. η αληθεια ειναι οτι διαωαζω πολι στο ιντερνετ για διαφορα τετοια και τα εχω παιξει τελειος


(βαζε κενα αλλιως στο κοβει !!)
αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να τα συζητησεις με τους γιατρους ολα αυτα που σε απασχολουν κ που νιωθεις... μπορει να παιζει κ το ψυχοσωματικο κομματι στη μεση, μπορει να συνδεεται κ να επιβαρυνει το ενα το αλλο, ποιος ξερει... τεσπα, οι γιατροι θα σου πουν καλυτερα, εμεις γιατροι δεν ειμαστε, απλα αποψεις εκφραζουμε κ μην αγχωνεσαι με ο,τι διαβαζεις στο ιντερνετ μετα σου μπεινει η ιδεα οτι το χεις κι εσυ κ αντε μετα να το βγαλεις... :P

----------


## KATJV

φιλε teodor , αν δεις το μηνυμα , και εγω νιωθω ετσι και δε μου βρισκουν τιποτα εκτός απο ευθειασμο αυχενα, που ειναι συμπτωμα και οχι η αιτια.
Τελικα βρηκες κατι ;

----------


## Φωτεινός

Παιδιά και εγώ νιώθω τα ίδια τελευταία.Τελικά τι βρήκατε;

----------


## Φωτεινός

> Καταρχην γεια σας και μπραβο για το forum που κανατε :)..λοιπον,για εμενα ολα αρχισαν οταν μια μερα στιν δουλεια με πιασανε ζαλαδες,πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και απο οτι ειπαν ολα καλα.εγω δεν ενιωθα καλα και αρχισαν να μου μπαινουν ιδεες οτι κατι κακο εχω,οι ζαλαδες ηρθαν και παλι....ξανα παλι νοσοκομειο και τελικα μου λενε ευθειασμος αυχενα.κανο λοιπον θεραπειες με χαπια και φυσικοθεραπειες και κατι σαν να παει καλητερα,αλλα μεσα στο μυαλο μου γυρναει συνεχεια οτι κατι εχω και οι κακες σκεψεις με εχουν κυριεψει.εκανα αξονικη αυχενα και εδειξε οτι ο δισκος στον Α3 ειναι λιγο μετατοπισμενος,αφτο εμενα δεν μου εφτασε και πιγα εκανα μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι γιατι σθν ολα τα αλλα εχω και ενα περιεργο σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι πανο και πισω...τελικα η μαγνητικη εδειξε οτι εχω ιχμοριτιδα και τιποτα αλλο, απο τοτε για λιγες μερες ενιωθα καλητερα μεχρι που παλι εμφανιστικαν ζαλαδες,ασταθεια, κομαρες στα ποδια,σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι,εμβοες στα αυτια,καποια διαταραχη στο στομαχι και βαρια τα ματια μου,,η διαθεση μου αλαζει εκατο φορες τιν μερα και καποιες μερες νιωθω καλα αλλα και παλι ολα γυρνανε εκει οπου ηταν.....γενικα καθε μερα νιωθω χαλια....και ολα αυτα τωρα ειναι σε μια χρονικι περιοδο ενος ετους...εδω θελω να ρωρησο,ειναι κανενας που εχει τα ιδια συμπτωματα?λετε να οφειλοντε ολα αυτα σε ψυχοσωματικα?δεν τιν παλεβο αλλο.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!


Τι εγίνε αδερφέ μου; Βρήκες τίποτα επειδή και εγώ νιώθω περίπου το ίδιο τελευταία.

----------


## P73

Θα σου πω μονο πως περιπου τα ιδια συμπτωματα ειχα και εχω σχεδον ακομα εδω και 6 μηνες εγω, επισκεψεις σε εκτακτα νοσοκομειων, γιατρους, MRI, κτλ αποτελεσμα? αγχωδης διαταραχη!

----------


## Giorgos27

και εγω οσο και να το εψαξα περα απο τον ευθιασμο που μου βρηκανε...αγχωδης διαταραχη μου βρηκανε!

----------


## 66psy

αυτα που νιωθεις δεν ειναι μονο ψυχοσωματικα πιστευω.. εχεις αυτο το προβλημα με τον αυχενα και την υγμοριτιδα οπως λες οποτε εν μερεις μπορει να νιωθεις ζαλαδες πονοκεφαλο κλπ. απλως *επειδη βαζεις με το μυαλο σου* οτι μπορει να εχεις* κατι πιο σοβαρο* *εντεινεις τα συμπτωματα*, με αποτελεσμα να γινονται χειροτερα!
χαλαρωσε.. εκανες ποσες εξετασεις και δεν εδειξαν τιποτα.. αν ειχες κατι σιγουρα σε μια απο αυτες θα φαινοταν!

----------

